# will clout harm a pleco?



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

when treating a whole tank full of mbunas including 1 pleco with clout, will it harm the pleco so that i would have to remove him before treatment?

Tim


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

I think most plecos will be fine with the treatment but I imagine there are some that are more sensitive to any kind of medication. 
I know we often say that Clout is a 'harsh' med but in my own personal experience with it I didn't find it to be so. If you have concerns about using it though you could use Jungle Parasite Clear instead.

As with any treatment/medication you're using on your tank you should be around during its use to observe how your fish are doing and if you see any kind of behavior that seems to be in response to the medicine itself then you need to do an immediate partial water change.

Robin


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Robin,

much appreciated.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Could I still feed the remaining fish that are well, while treating the tank with clout? Or will I have to fast them while the medication is at work?


----------

